# Seagate 1 TB vs WD Black 1 TB, which one?



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

I will buy a HD on Monday. I see that the Seagate 1 TB 6 GB/s has 'better' specs than WD Black 1 TB 6 GB/s. Am I right? The Seagate has lower latency, higher transfer rate, slightly lower power consumption etc. So may I know which one should I get?

Seagate:
Desktop Hard Drive SATA 6Gb/s 4TB HDD Capacity | Seagate

WD:
WD Black

PS: There is no budget limitation.

Saurav.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 23, 2013)

WD Black FTW!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

May I know why pal?
Even I like WD better than Seagate, but those specs..!


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 23, 2013)

Spoiler






ithehappy said:


> I will buy a HD on Monday. I see that the Seagate 1 TB 6 GB/s has 'better' specs than WD Black 1 TB 6 GB/s. Am I right? The Seagate has lower latency, higher transfer rate, slightly lower power consumption etc. So may I know which one should I get?
> 
> Seagate:
> Desktop Hard Drive SATA 6Gb/s 4TB HDD Capacity | Seagate
> ...






WD Black 1TB @ 6000 is your best bet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Look man, when it comes to comparing HDD to HDD, I just choose the cheapest. You wont get dramatic performance increase with WD Black. If the price difference between WD Black 2 TB (black is available only in 1 TB and 2 TB capacities) and seagate Barracuda is negligible, then get the black, else, get the cheaper of the two.


----------



## Mario (Mar 23, 2013)

Get the one which has given you the least trouble till now,
if thats the same amount, then get the one with more warranty,
if thats same as well, get the cheaper one,

Irrespective of which one you get, do two things from day one of installation and usage -

Backup and Pray!


----------



## Myth (Mar 23, 2013)

sumalatha said:


> WD Black 1TB @ 6000 is your best bet.


WB Black is around 5.5k



ithehappy said:


> May I know why pal?
> Even I like WD better than Seagate, but those specs..!





harshilsharma63 said:


> Look man, when it comes to comparing HDD to HDD, I just choose the cheapest. You wont get dramatic performance increase with WD Black. If the price difference between WD Black 2 TB (black is available only in 1 TB and 2 TB capacities) and seagate Barracuda is negligible, then get the black, else, get the cheaper of the two.


I think seagate has a 3 year warranty or so. 
WD Black has *5 years* warranty and WD service is way better than Seagate or any other HDD brand for that matter. Personally, those two reasons are enough. Consider the extra price as an warranty extension fee.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 24, 2013)

wd only for warranty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> wd only for warranty


And I've read a few times on this forum that WD returned HDD of double capacity after an RMA


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions guys.
Definitely going for the WD, regardless of Seagate's specifications.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2013)

But don't get the WD Caviar Green HDD. If not WD Caviar Black, at least opt for the WD Blue series.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But don't get the WD Caviar Green HDD. If not WD Caviar Black, at least opt for the WD Blue series.



He's getting the Black version only as the thread title suggests. BTW, Cilus, do you know if WD Red ones are available at Vedant?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Saw the red one on md website yesterday I guess! Is it better than Black version?


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Saw the red one on md website yesterday I guess! Is it better than Black version?



Where? I just browsed thru mdcomputers.in but found nothing!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Mario said:


> Where? I just browsed thru mdcomputers.in but found nothing!


Sorry, it was not M.D., but ITdepot.
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Western...ktop+NAS+Hard+Drive+(WD10EFRX)_C12P16885.html

Is it better than Black?


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Sorry, it was not M.D., but ITdepot.
> Theitdepot - Buy Western Digital Red 1TB SATA Internal Desktop NAS Hard Drive (WD10EFRX) online in india
> 
> Is it better than Black?



Better? Some say yes; Me? I don't know any more about these spinning circles - don't trust any of them, irrespective of color, race, price, gender, lineage etc.

Looks like the red ones have 3 yrs warranty, are more expensive and targeted more towards SOHO NAS/RAID...stick to Black, I suggest.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, bought it. But I need to know what is this part and what cable I should plug here? I'm talking about the 8 pin socket, the one I marked in Blue. And the other ones I marked, have I marked them right? 
Sorry, for this noob query, but last time I installed a HD was more than 5 years back


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Blue is the jumper settings. 
The data and power cables are enough.


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, bought it. But I need to know what is this part and what cable I should plug here? I'm talking about the 8 pin socket, the one I marked in Blue. And the other ones I marked, have I marked them right?
> Sorry, for this noob query, but last time I installed a HD was more than 5 years back



Like Myth said, just align and connect power and sata cable and you are good to go.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But don't get the WD Caviar Green HDD. If not WD Caviar Black, at least opt for the WD Blue series.



Can you explain why WD caviar Green HDDs should be avoided?Is it because they are unreliable and relatively slow?


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Can you explain why WD caviar Green HDDs should be avoided?Is it because they are unreliable and relatively slow?



Turn off intellipark, use these as secondary drives (storage) and you should be good.
In terms of reliability, Black and Blue are allegedly more reliable than the green version.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, Mario and Myth. Installed HDD successfully. I can see 932 GB Unallocated space in Computer Management under CP.
Now should I use that to partition it or is there any little software for it?


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks a lot guys, Mario and Myth. Installed HDD successfully. I can see 932 GB Unallocated space in Computer Management under CP.
> Now should I use that to partition it or is there any little software for it?



diskmgmt.msc --> partition/format as you wish.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> diskmgmt.msc --> partition/format as you wish.


Yeah, right, that's the command to access the Disk management section directly 
Thanks anyway.

PS: Requesting mods to close this topic now as the purpose of it is done.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mario said:


> Turn off intellipark, use these as secondary drives (storage) and you should be good.
> In terms of reliability, Black and Blue are allegedly more reliable than the green version.


Thanks for replying but how can we turn this function off?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know but a rapid search showed me this, see if it helps,
How to: Disable Intellipark on WD Green Drives using wdidle3 - YouTube


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 27, 2013)

WD Black all the way.. WD got the best ASS..


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 29, 2013)

AFAIK Green onesare for Servers not Regular PCs. They are slower but consume lower power. 
But I think they are SUPPOSED to be more reliable cuz they are used for servers....Right?


----------



## Mario (Mar 29, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> AFAIK Green onesare for Servers not Regular PCs. They are slower but consume lower power.
> But I think they are SUPPOSED to be more reliable cuz they are used for servers....Right?



No, Green ones are just your regular "desktop" drives.
Depending on what you mean by "servers" (SAN/Streaming/Enterprise/RAID...), WD has different offerings - Product List


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 31, 2013)

So..... why make them?
Significantly slower yet the power consumption isnt that much lower.


----------



## Mario (Mar 31, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> So..... why make them?
> Significantly slower yet the power consumption isnt that much lower.



You will have to ask WDC that question! 
Again, this might be just branding - like bad Reds might be good Blacks, bad Blacks good Blues and so on..... Reds are the best in the lot, Greens are the worst!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys what software is there to check if my HD is running properly? I am not sure, a 6.8 GB file took 7 mins 30 secs to archive, I don't know if that's okay or not!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Try using teracopy. I find it better than the normal windows file transfer .

Shiva


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Try using teracopy. I find it better than the normal windows file transfer .
> 
> Shiva


Wow, it looks like a great software, I will install that and give feedback.
Thanks bro.
But could I check my HD with that software, I mean if it's running properly or not?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Wow, it looks like a great software, I will install that and give feedback.
> Thanks bro.
> But could I check my HD with that software, I mean if it's running properly or not?



Nope, you can use it only for file transfer. But is very good. 4gb took 1 min 45 seconds to copy.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Guys what software is there to check if my HD is running properly? I am not sure, a 6.8 GB file took 7 mins 30 secs to archive, I don't know if that's okay or not!



Use HDDTune or SMART.


----------

